# Tent walls sucking in



## Lougie (Jun 27, 2013)

Hi MP,

Anyone have any tips to keep tent walls from sucking in so much (while still having fan speeds on med-high?  Small tent 2x3

See my grow journal in SIG to see pics of my tent. 

thanks!


----------



## Locked (Jun 27, 2013)

My tent walls suck in on my 4x4x6.5 flower tent. I don't mind it though. Is it a big problem?


----------



## buddogmutt (Jun 27, 2013)

Brace them.....you can see how I did mine in my post...titled: 3 crosses


----------



## buddogmutt (Jun 27, 2013)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> My tent walls suck in on my 4x4x6.5 flower tent. I don't mind it though. Is it a big problem?


It is if you have a full tent...the walls press on the leaves...can cause mold,block light...bunches plants together....that square is needed...not a hr glass..lol


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Jun 27, 2013)

I think my plants like the negative pressure.  

Either way, no dissin' a cross certainly.. but surely a bit of negative pressure is good for the plants? :confused2:


----------



## cubby (Jun 27, 2013)

Dr. Green Fang said:
			
		

> I think my plants like the negative pressure.
> 
> Either way, no dissin' a cross certainly.. but surely a bit of negative pressure is good for the plants? :confused2:




I was thinking the same thing. I use a 2x4 tent for veg, bowed in sides means the exhaust fan is pulling smells thru the carbon filter.


----------



## Locked (Jun 27, 2013)

I guess I don't stuff my tents....I have never had a problem and the negative pressure makes it so I don't even need a carbon filter.


----------



## buddogmutt (Jun 27, 2013)

Bracing the sides don't change the neg pressure caused by the fan...just keeps the walls in place...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 28, 2013)

speed controller would help...just my thoughts

:48:


----------



## Lougie (Jun 28, 2013)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> speed controller would help...just my thoughts
> 
> :48:


 
yeah I have one, I'm still monkeying with speed/temps.  Think I'll just leave it be, use LST to fit in tent nicely.:icon_smile: 


if anything, I could open vents in bottom of the tent right?


----------



## grass hopper (Jun 28, 2013)

Lougie said:
			
		

> Hi MP,
> 
> Anyone have any tips to keep tent walls from sucking in so much (while still having fan speeds on med-high? Small tent 2x3
> 
> ...


----------

